# Female Dog Licking Privates



## moomoo10 (May 10, 2012)

Hi, my 5 year old 'fixed' Westie was licking her private area excessively for weeks so my husband took her to the vet last week. He checked 'inside' but said he couldnt see anything but he suspected a foreign object ie hair or the likes was bothering her. He gave her antibiotic injection and tablets and that seemed to help. A week later she's started the licking again. 

She's at the groomers this week and she checks 'inside' as part of her job (my poor wee lass has extremely thick and fast growing pubic hair so the groomer makes sure none is inside!! My vet said he'd only ever come across 1 other dog with this problem).

Has anyone else come across this problem? I've had a read on the net but couldnt see much that helped. I hate the way it bothers her....and it's pretty disgusting too boot! 

Lilian


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

I have never heard of a groomer doing an internal!

It may be that she is now in the habit of doing this so you may need to break the habit by having her wear a buster collar for a while.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

What do you deem as "excessive"? all dogs do this to a greater or lesser extent - my lot can sit here all quite happily preening themselves



cinammontoast said:


> I have never heard of a groomer doing an internal!


 no - same here - some do apparently "do" anal glands - but this is a new one on me - I would struggle to imagine any reason why a groomer would need to surely - I've got 4 girls here and any internal examinations have been completely tied up with pregnancy and no other reasons


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

I`d tell the groomer to leave the dog`s insides alone - she`s not qualified to rummage about in there. 
And go back to the vet.


----------



## Paddy Paws (Jul 11, 2010)

If her anal glands are not causing the problem and she isn't making herself sore and there is no sign of inflammation I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## moomoo10 (May 10, 2012)

Hi, i think I've given misleading info re the groomer, what happened was, she was shaving the area and noticed the dogs hair had got so long and because of the dog grooming herself, the hair went back inside her privates, causing her a lot of distress. (I took her straight to our vet and he snipped the hair at the roots and pulled out about 1 inch of knotted hair).

I've her anal glands emptied last time she went to the groomers. My last dog was 13 yrs when she passed away and never had any probs in that area, ever. I'm used to dogs doing the usual licking to keep themselves clean but this has been excessive. 

I just wondered if anyone had had similar experiences with their female dogs. I'd never heard of it before. She's at the groomers this fri and if it persists i'll take her back to our vets.

Thanks for taking the time to read my post and your helpful comments. 

Lilian


----------

